# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  More weirdness?

## Moccasin

My copy of Cura 3.3.1 has lost or is hiding the Bed Heating setting. It has also decided my part in too long to fit the bed. I’m using a Mono Price Select V2 – bed X_Y_Y set to 180, 180 175. The message says
“nothing to slice”. Shows the part sticking out of the print area. Part is 165 mm. I reset it back to factory and redid all settings but still has both issues.

----------

